# Going Seven, thoughts on frame build



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

I am about to pull the trigger and have one built, lbs faxed over my measurements and before I commit on anything would like opinions. Getting the Axiom S, I'm a clyde and like the beef in the tubes. What special requests have you guys done in the past or regrets of omitting during frame build? The bike is going to be my all around bike and mostly for club and century rides.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

I ordered an Axiom S about this time a year ago. Biggest agony for me was deciding on paint or not, and if so, what the paint should look like. I am not an artsy type and frankly it was a little challenging choosing colors, schemes, finish, etc. and hoping it comes out well. FWIW, I went with a painted frame, and very happy with the result.


----------



## lk1965 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just another (and different) perspective on paint vs. bare Ti. I agonized over this, as well...and ultimately opted for bare Ti. When it came time to pick out decals, I agonized over that too. THEN...my dealer offered up an option that I was not aware of (it's not mentioned on Seven's site). That option is "blasted on" logos. He showed me a Serotta in the shop that had this technique done, and it looked awesome...so I went with it. I'm very glad that I did. I absolutely LOVE the minimalist look of the blasted on logos. It looks sleek and stealth...yet you still know it's a Seven. Plus it doesn't distract away from the beautiful bare Ti finish...and I'll never have to worry about decals peeling or paint getting scratched. 

If you are even considering going with the bare Ti finish and no paint...I would definitely inquire about the blasted logos from your dealer. And if your dealer is not aware of it, have them contact Seven about it. It is an additional $150 to get the blasted logos, but I felt it was well worth it...and the money I saved in opting out of a paint job was used towards an upgrade in wheel/headset components. 

Linda


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Thank you both, yes I am stressing on what color decals, that etching sounds great. I am definately going bare ti but my mind is going bonkers on my measurements and the numbered categories, wondering if I put the right stuff or the fitter measured right. Being an impatient person does not help on this as well, I picked the wrong time to do this (spring), my interview thing is Monday, finally, took one week. Did any of you go sloping top tube, thinking about that, like the look. 
I have decided to go with Axiom S, just frame and fork, I have all the other stuff and like to build bikes.


----------



## lk1965 (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, I went sloping top tube because I'm a 5'6" female and wanted a more relaxed geometry for doing longer rides. And yes, I understand the "going bonkers" over the measurements...I wondered the same things with my fitter (Did he measure right? Did he specify the right numbers on everything? etc). When I started getting antsy...I just emailed my fitter and asked questions...double-checking on everything. It put me more at ease, once I got confirmation on some of the numbers (like stiffness and such). Mainly because I wasn't really sure how to gauge that for myself, so I had to rely on my fitter giving Seven the correct information I gave him regarding how I wanted the bike to feel and ride. Once that was squared away, I was able to relax more.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

How does your fit for the Seven compare to your current bike? They shouldn't be too different. 

How would you describe the bike that you want? I told them "I want it to transfer power well for climbing and ride like it was on rails."

I wanted the bike to "look like it was built for me" and for a custom bike I think it should, normal length stem 100 mm, 10 mm of spacers below and on top of it. 

Here's a link to a photo of my bike and a summary of my build:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/seven/2011-axiom-sl-266922.html


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

lk1965 said:


> That option is "blasted on" logos.


Photos please Linda .... please!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The whole ordering process has been a special request in addition to the "laterally stiff but vertically compliant" everybody wants😄
When I discussed mine with the specialist at Seven, the merits we touched upon we're neutral handling, holding the line and agile but not twitchy. 
The special requests were keeping the stem parallel to the 9 deg sloping top tube, add a 1cm extension to the HT to keep the spacers less than 2cm and the spacing between the TT and DT about 7" so the HT does not look like a gate.
What would I change if I was to do it again? I don't know, the bike handles the club riding scene well and is quite comfortable for the longer treks with 25mm tires, so maybe dial it in right on the Race numbers rather than a step below it as I did.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

That bike sounds exactly like what I have in my head, except for maybe 6 degree top tube, would you post up a photo? I really want a standard length stem, not the 130 on my other bike because of my long torso. What is normal stem length, 100? I put 110 and am now thinking twice about that, my interview is Monday and want to be ready. DCGRiz, I am going to steal your paragraph for Monday. 
Good news from LBS, they sold my caad10 today, down payment done. This is going smooth so far, well, except for me being impatient.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Medimond, that bike is beautiful, going red on stickers might be my calling. Also, what do you guys think about going ultegra groupset and Enve fork, not liking the looks of the Seven fork for some reason.


----------



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

Jeep,
The Seven fork looks nice but I think it is way overpriced, they do glue on different dropouts to manipulate the rake but it is still way expensive. One a seperate note, the shop I looked a Seven through would build up the bike at no additional charge, even if you did not buy the components through them. I like building up bikes also but them doing it for free (essentially) is pretty attractive.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Any stem between 100 and 130 is considered standard. I prefer the 120 with the appropriate TT for my reach.
I have not had a chance to take proper pics. This is an old one taken with my phone; since then the steerer has been cut and the stem replaced with a Seven Ti S3.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Really great looking bike, really can't tell between 9 and 6 degree top tube, hmm, more decisions. I am so anxious to order my build kit, have the wheels and cockpit already. Is the headset a reg 1 1/8 and what size is the seat tube, for front der size. My shop will build it up for free too, I always go in to make fine adjustments and usually have them press in the headset, need to make a headset press one of these days. The seven fork is overpriced and I am trying to trim here and there to spend more on groupset. This bike is part of my biking bucket list.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The HT is 1-1/8, the ST I don't know; looks about the same. I understand the DT changes based on stiffness/rigidity/size; I've seen one that was specced as a 10 with quite a massive DT. 
Let Seven do their thing on the bike geometry, see what they suggest on rake and trail and then decide what to do with the fork if you are thinking of taking a different route. The front end will affect the bike handling and stability.
The other thing to consider is if you want an offset or straight seat post.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, didn't think of offset seatpost, these are the questions I need to discuss tomorrow during questioning on frame.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

One more iPhone pic to show stem and TT angle


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Sweet, and that seat tube looks the same diameter as the head tube. Looks like a tall person's frame, what size?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

STcc=51, TTeff=57.4, HT=20.3


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Your headtube is longer than average, that is why it looks huge, bet it makes a comfortable ride. I decided today at the shop to get the seven fork. This is a nerve killer with all the decisions, always questioning my decisions.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Some stats on HTs so you understand......

If it said Specialized instead of Seven and Roubaix instead of Axiom, the HT would have been 225mm (size 58)
If it said Specialized instead of Seven and Tarmac SL3 instead of Axiom, the HT would have been 205mm (size 58)
If it said Colnago instead of Seven and C59 instead of Axiom, the HT would have been 187mm (size 56s)
These are the same basic geometry bikes, Specialized sizes on TT and Colnago on ST. 

Then you add your spacers on top of that. I don't like more than 2cm worth of spacers at maximum, so we took the 193mm HT and extended it by 10mm to 203mm


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, makes sense, I have the same thought on stem size. I am liking your 9 degree slope, looks really good. Talking to the rep and lbs today helped a lot on concerns, why I decided going with their fork, just seems it would be better tuned for the bike and my geometry. Linda made a great point on the etched "seven," emailed for a price on that, will see tomorrow.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Got the ultegra groupset ordered via LBS, they came within 50 of online shops, earned my money for 50 bucks and a free build. This was a sticking point to stay within budget of this build. I also saved some money by buying an Easton EC90 fork, went back and forth on that but in the long run I saved money and put it in the frame, went etched decals for 200 more. Thanks for the heads up on etching lk1965. 
Seven states tomorrow or Friday for blueprints, hopefully within a month I will be able to post photos.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Seven says the 24th for completion, I might have them 2 day the shipping and ride it that weekend.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

I'd probably skip the carbon Seven seat post. I like the ride, but adjusting it is not as nice as a Deda for instance.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

I pretty much went with my own parts, only having them build the frame. Going to use a Specialized carbon seatpost because their side bolt system is so much easier to deal with. Stem and handlebar will be 3T.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

I also was concerned about all the specs and measurements. The waiting is painful, and it's normal I believe to second guess all of our choices. In the end, Seven and my fitter nailed it and i ABSOLUTELY love the ride, fit, etc. The system they use works very well IMO and the quality is second to none.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you go to Cascade?


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

Dajianshan said:


> Did you go to Cascade?


Yes. Would recommend Zac anytime.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I keep meaning to stop in whenever I go to Seattle. I have heard nothing but good things about Zac.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Rats, I was misquoted, completion date May 4th not April 24th. I was so excited and all my riding buddies were expecting me riding it this weekend. ):


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Got it and took on a 15 mile break-in ride. Very nice, still have not cut fork until I am dead set on position, probably next week. Couple camera phone shots below.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks real nice.

Final specs from the build sheet?


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Final specs 
Seat tube 48 cm
Top Tube (eff) 56.9 cm
Head tube angle 73 deg
Seat tube angle 73.5 deg
chain stay 41.3 cm
TT slope 9 deg
HT length 16.8 cm
Talking with Seven designer/fitter we came up with numbers below, still confusing but it rides like I asked. Very comfortable and soaks up the road.
handling 5
rigidity 7
vertical 3
weight to perf 7


----------



## lk1965 (Dec 18, 2011)

It's beautiful!!! Enjoy!


----------



## sfsurfer (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice ride jeepseahawk! Is that the dark grey Ultegra kit? How do you like the look of it? I'm vacillating about going the standard grey vs. the dark grey. What wheel set did you end up choosing?

I finally pulled the trigger on my Axiom SL. Another set of thanks lk1965 for the etched logos idea - I went with that as well. Still waiting to confirm the final workup with my builder, but my specs so far:

Seat tube 57.5 cm
Top Tube (eff) 59.1 cm
Head tube angle 73 deg
Seat tube angle 72.5 deg
chain stay 41.7 cm
TT slope 5 deg
HT length 22.1 cm

handling 5
rigidity 9
vertical 4
w2p 9

As you might be able to tell from some of the measurements, I'm a bit of a clydesdale at 6'5" and 200 lbs. It's very challenging to put your $$$ and trust into a bike you've never ridden. My only consolation has been that I've not heard anyone that hasn't absolutely loved their new Seven bike!


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

sfsurfer, I have put 60 miles on it since Wednesday build. Today I cut the steerer to size after finally settling with what Seven recommended, they were spot on. I was worried about not riding one prior to purchase as well, let me tell you, don't worry at all. My bike rides like a cadilac, very comfortable. 
I did choose dark gray with the Ultegra, was worried about light gray Ultegra not blending with the ti color, the dark splits it up perfectly for my eyes. I have two sets of wheels for it, the ones on now are Vuelta Corsa super lights without stickers (don't like them), the other set is tubeless Dura ace with silver spokes. I will swap them between my two bikes since they weigh exactly the same. 
This is the Axiom S, total weight with pedals came out to 18.2 lbs, not bad with heavy cockpit and mountain spd pedals. Wasn't going for weight since I am a clyde as well, 225 at 6 ft tall.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Here are some photos for dark gray Ultegra.


----------



## sfsurfer (Nov 7, 2006)

jeepseahawk, how do you like the DA tubeless wheels? I'm trying to figure out what to do about my wheel set since I've got a PowerTap rear hub and was thinking about building something up around that. I ride tubeless on my MTB, but hadn't thought to go tubeless on my road since I don't flat very often. Hope you're still loving your Axiom - mine just entered machining today!


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

The bike is great, my other bike has not been touched. I just updated some small parts in blue, to bring out the color a little. Constantly get compliments out riding, the attention is overwhelming . The dura ace tubeless wheels are nice but admit I have not gone tubeless yet. When the current tires give out I will try them, hopefully more manufactures make tubeless to get the prices down, very limited choices.


----------

